# Dominic Harman



## Ian Whates (Aug 21, 2010)

Dom's new website has just gone live, and... Wow!

Book Jackets

One of the best around, in my opinion.

I feel very fortunate to have had him produce covers for my two Solaris novels and also for my own NewCon Press.


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 21, 2010)

There are some pretty impressive and evocative images there Ian!


----------

